# French naval vessel FS MONGE visits Halifax



## jollyjacktar (6 Oct 2015)

Interesting French naval visitor to Halifax.  She would make me do a double take.


----------



## dimsum (6 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Interesting French naval visitor to Halifax.  She would make me do a double take.



Well that's...different.  Wonder what would happen if she flashed up all her radars in harbour?   >


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Oct 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Well that's...different.  Wonder what would happen if she flashed up all her radars in harbour?   >




Most of those are satellite terminals - many (the big ones) in the so-called FIXED Satellite Service (FSS in the world of spectrum allocations) which, when the terminals are on ships, should become the Very Slowing Moving Satellite Service. The interesting thing about mounting FSS terminals on ships is the fantastic array of gears and motors and gimbals that is required to keep the (very slowly moving (and pitching and yawing)) terminal aligned with the satellite.






The ships radars, a pretty plain Jane radar array from the look of it, are on the mast and atop the bridge.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Oct 2015)

It's okay; anything that doesn't look like a container, a pipeline or fishing gear is 'a RADAR!' to ACSOs.  That's why they don't have window seats and we keep them busy "hailing" so they don't look at EO.   

*cough* RECCE *cough*

op:


----------



## dimsum (6 Oct 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It's okay; anything that doesn't look like a container, a pipeline or fishing gear is 'a RADAR!' to ACSOs.  That's why they don't have window seats and we keep them busy "hailing" so they don't look at EO.
> 
> *cough* RECCE *cough*
> 
> op:



 :-[


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Oct 2015)

;D  I kid!  I kid!



*mostly




 :blotto:


----------



## Baz (6 Oct 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> ;D  I kid!  I kid!
> *mostly
> :blotto:



It's that type of kidding, from both sides, that made me glad I never went MPA!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Oct 2015)

But that way you'll never get to _calibrate_ MAD or EO!!


----------



## Baz (6 Oct 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> But that way you'll never get to _calibrate_ MAD or EO!!



Actually, I've done MAD.

HELTAS had MAD.

12416 has an MX-15, but I had people for that (had, as in I'm retired in 3 hours, 22 minutes


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Oct 2015)

congrats on retirement!!

MAD 'calibration' involves someone new, and a fire axe.  With a sincere face, you ask them to help you calibrate the MAD.  This is done by....having the newbie holding the axe straight up and down about shoulder height.  They then run DOWN the tac tube to the end.  Didn't work?  Ok, try running UP the tac tube holding the fire axe.  Damn!  Still didn't work!  Let's try again...

Calibrating the EO...also requires a new person, something hot like a coffee and something cold.  They go stand outside in front of the EO camera.  Holding the hot or cold item, they move them around slowly one at a time.  The last I heard this done was one of the MWOs on Sqn;  had them switching it around, holding them both behind their back then bending over, all kinds of _calibration_ moves.  All recorded of course, by someone sitting on the camera, moving it around as if it was actually following the hot/cold item... 



Enjoy retirement!


----------



## Baz (6 Oct 2015)

Because the MAD on HELTAS was in the tail, with a rotating piece of steel (the tail drive shaft) just above it, there were some pain in the button compensation procedures.  They updated the software for auto comp later on, which helped some.

I'm sure the mad was OK... it never did work well in the tail.  Not being able to turn at all wasn't useful when setting up for a drop...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 Oct 2015)

FS Monge (A 601) is a Missile Range Instrumentation Ship and is fitted with various radar/electronic systems that allow it to track different missiles and satellites. 

More info  here.


----------



## cupper (6 Oct 2015)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> FS Monge (A 601) is a Missile Range Instrumentation Ship and is fitted with various radar/electronic systems that allow it to track different missiles and satellites.
> 
> More info  here.



So the French are going to nuke Halifax?  ;D


----------



## dimsum (6 Oct 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> So the French are going to nuke Halifax?  ;D



Shift target NW about 150km and take out Greenwood instead.    >


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Oct 2015)

ouch!  strong comeback for the recce comment!!


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Shift target NW about 150km and take out Greenwood instead.    >



You may want to turn your map 180 degrees (or 3600 mils).


----------



## cupper (7 Oct 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may want to turn your map 180 degrees (or 3600 mils).



No, he's right. Greenwood is north west of Halifax.

To be exact its 111 km on a bearing of 289 degrees


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> No, he's right. Greenwood is north west of Halifax.
> 
> To be exact its 111 km on a bearing of 289 degrees



No wonder 'Bluenosers' walk with a tilt.   ;D


----------



## cupper (7 Oct 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> No wonder 'Bluenosers' walk with a tilt.   ;D



Nah, the rest of the world is backwards.


----------

